

Mongoose 1.0 (async MongoDB ORM for Node.JS) is out - Rauchg
http://mongoosejs.com/

======
aaronblohowiak
You, Nathan and Brian have done a great job with 1.0 -- Way to Go!!

What happens if a Middleware never calls done() ?

Does setter transformation happen upon set or upon save?

I am excited to see Mongoose evolve -- the Middleware concept is exciting.

Some minor feedback on the new site:

    
    
        Middleware are defined at the Schema level and are applied when the methods init (when a document is initialized with data from MongoDB), save (when a document or embedded document is saved).
    

I think you want to say something like "when the methods init or save are
called", but the "are called" is missing from the above.

Then down a bit, you have "Serial Serial Middleware" and "Parallel Parallel
Middleware"; not sure about the redundant first words.

The email address in the copyright notice is html-entities, but they are
escaped: &lt;dev@learnboost.com&gt;

Final nitpick: the site is a little hard to read with the current background.

Overall, great work!!

------
ladon86
I love this project, congrats on reaching 1.0.

One question - do you have any plans to support replica sets, or can I
currently specify a connection to a set of servers rather than one master?
Thanks!

------
nickh
MongooseJS is pretty cool. I have one question, though:

Why must you define models' schema when you're interacting with a schema-less
database such as MongoDB?

~~~
nicholaswyoung
So, if anyone from the Mongoose team is around, please correct me if I'm wrong
- but defining a model's schema helps mostly in scenarios where you would
typecast or otherwise transform attributes.

It's more about helping you easily use data that's retrieved from the DB more
than about defining a schema.

------
CheekySp
and another question - is it possible to index embedded document fields? When
I query for a single embedded document, does mongoose return only this single
document, or the whole parent document with all embedded documents is returned
beforehand?

------
CheekySp
how do I do upserts with Mongoose?

------
tjholowaychuk
booyah!!

